# fading away...



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> I can't do this anymore.


Seems like we're on the same page hun.









Here for you. <3


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

hang in there melissa.... and insat.. u will be okay.. we are all in this together.... talk to me if u ever need to.. i can relate


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Melissa_Z said:


> I can't do this anymore.


Melissa you need to find something that works for you, some kind of hobby, medication, therapy, anything. I know this shit sucks and I've been struggling bad too so I know how you feel.

I'm not trying to be a dick, but you do you think your going to feel better by posting stuff like this? Probably not.

If your doctor or therapist doesn't know much about DP then move on and find a new doctor.

Trust me melissa, I always think to myself "why me, why do I have this, why isn't this gone?". But this is the hand I was dealt and I'm not gonna fold, I have to make the best out of it.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's the thing....NOTHING works. My mind is fading, and it not connecting to ANYTHING, even as I type this it feels like my damn iPad isn't there yet I know I see it. FUCKED UP. I can't keep getting worse. I'm starting to think I'm like dying of some fucked up illness. This is not right. I need help and I need it now. As the days go on, I get worse and worse, yeah I could do all those things but it won't make a difference, the next day I'll feel even more bad. I don't want to hurt myself but I'm close to it,


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> Here's the thing....NOTHING works. My mind is fading, and it not connecting to ANYTHING, even as I type this it feels like my damn iPad isn't there yet I know I see it. FUCKED UP. I can't keep getting worse. I'm starting to think I'm like dying of some fucked up illness. This is not right. I need help and I need it now. As the days go on, I get worse and worse, yeah I could do all those things but it won't make a difference, the next day I'll feel even more bad. I don't want to hurt myself but I'm close to it,


Melissa...we're honestly in the same boat. I feel like giving up too, but I'm thinking in your case, do you think that another hospitalization would be beneficial? Just to get away from all of this stress, even if only for a week. Have you considered trying Naltrexone? There are options out there. You just need to pursue them. Otherwise, I am in with you just as bad. It feels hopeless.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you on any meds at all? just wondering I've got this 4 years but still havent bothered trying to get anything subscribed. Can anyone tell me what the best medication would be, I tried Valium and my dp disappeared and I pretty much felt like my old self, and I'm sure you will be feeling tons better in a few days or a week or 2. Your going through a real low with dp by the sounds of it, but hopefully it won't last and you'll feel better soon.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Melissa_Z said:


> I can't do this anymore.


yes, you can. You've made it this far. Who knows what the future has in store for you. You can't make that call yet.

You're making it through hell, give yourself some credit.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Melissa_Z said:


> Here's the thing....NOTHING works. My mind is fading, and it not connecting to ANYTHING, even as I type this it feels like my damn iPad isn't there yet I know I see it. FUCKED UP. I can't keep getting worse. I'm starting to think I'm like dying of some fucked up illness. This is not right. I need help and I need it now. As the days go on, I get worse and worse, yeah I could do all those things but it won't make a difference, the next day I'll feel even more bad. I don't want to hurt myself but I'm close to it,


Did you mean that when you said you feel like you might be dying of some illness? Because i thought i had a brain tumour when DP hit :/. Maybe you should get a checkup for peace of mind? It would bring down your anxiety levels for one.

Keep your chin up keep fighting.


----------

